# How To Say "Wahe" While Taking Breath Inside



## jagjeet singh (Dec 26, 2008)

Gurfateh to Everyone -

I was just listening one audio from one Sant ji, He   emphasized to have Amrit Vela in life.

He also mentioned about doing simran before starting path. One thing is not clear to me 
how can we say "Wahe" while taking breath inside. 

He mentioned to say wahe-guru and while breathing. But I found myself unable.

Is there something which I could not understand or making any mistake.

Please help -

Regards,
Jagjeet Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 26, 2008)

*re: How to Say "Wahe" While Taking Breath Inside*

jagjeet singh ji

I may not understand the exact experience you are having. But if I do understand, try this. It might help.

Think of Wahe guru as broken into syllables.

Do one of these -- whichever one works for you. 

*WA *_when you say this syllable let a lot of air in_* HE *_when you say this let a lot of air out_* GU *_let a lot of air in_* RU* l_et a lot of air out_. And just keep repeating this. Do some repetitions for a few minutes a day, and then build it up to an hour. It might also help to have a some simran on a tape or dvd in the background to set a pace for you while you say Waheguru .

*WA **HE  *_when you say this et a lot of air in_ * GU **RU* l_et a lot of air out_. Again repeat this for a few minutes a day to start and built longer and longer times gradually.

I cannot emphasize enough the importance of being very gentle with yourself when you do this. Very calm, and very slow. Don't force it, keep the air flow smooth. And don't turn this in to a respiratory therapy session because you will become exhausted. The rhythm should be calm, relaxed and gentle.


----------



## Jaspreet08 (Dec 26, 2008)

*re: How to Say "Wahe" While Taking Breath Inside*



jagjeet singh said:


> Gurfateh to Everyone -
> 
> I was just listening one audio from one Sant ji, He emphasized to have Amrit Vela in life.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. You are breathing air IN, so  how can you vocalize syllables, which requires exhalation. I think you watched the same video that I did. I'm still working on it myself.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 26, 2008)

*re: How to Say "Wahe" While Taking Breath Inside*

No ji,

You draw air in on the WAHE. It is not that difficult. Try it. As you say WAHE pull air in on your lips. Then when you say GURU pretend you are blowing air out. 

Try it.


----------



## jagjeet singh (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks to all brother/sisters for reply,

I tried this and it seems when we would say "Wahe" it would be so slow,  just like we are
taking breath inside and saying "wow".

But for saying "guru", I do not have any problem and it could be loud.

Is it the right way ?

Please see below link, Sant Waryam Singh telling us. But he is able to say "Wahe" so loud just like I can say "Guru".

YouTube - meditation  technique sant waryam singh ji
Guru Fateh to everyone.

Jagjeet Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 27, 2008)

Jagjeet ji

If it flows easily in and easily out, then it sounds right. It should not be a struggle. If you are struggling then just say Waheguru naturally. There is no evidence in Gurmat that breathing exercises add any spiritual benefit to simran. What the breathing does accomplish is greater relaxation. So if you are not feeling relaxed, then why do it?


----------

